# Rain protection outside Chatanooga (in Ringgold, GA)



## NyxNomasters (Mar 15, 2011)

There is an abandoned business building at the intersection of I-75 at hwy 151 in Ringgold, GA. Right next to the Krystal Burger across from Mc Donalds. The building has a for rent sign, the front door is opened and the back door is missing. 

Slept there two nights ago to escape the impending rain with no problems.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Mar 15, 2011)

well if u get stuck halfway through in madison georgia where the 441 meets the interstate theres an abandoned car wash


----------

